# Question for all you Personal Chefs out there



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I had a new client with Parkinson's Disease come in and order weekly meals. Her problem is that she can't have any (or very little- 3gr) protein a day. I put together a menu for her, but I'm not comfortable with it. It seems that protein affects her medication. She said she can eat some if she eats it right before she goes to bed, but if she eats it during the day, she can't walk.

Okay, I get that she can't eat any meat, dairy, soy, etc., but there's protein in grains, too. My menu for her consists of things like Asparagus Mushroom Stew over ?? some grain, Pad Thai (with rice noodles), Ratatouille over ??, Eggplant Parm sans the cheese, VEgetarian Shep Pie...and about 15 others along the same lines. 

She lives on salads and is looking for something different. I had hoped to add some grains or pastas to the recipes so she could have something more than veggies. Any ideas? My usual individual servings usually consist of a protein, veg, and starch. With her special diet, I obviously can't do the protein, nor, so it seems, much of the starch.

I really appreciate your thoughts on this.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd contact an RD for a good diet for her.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs10.htm

I agree with shroom, speak with a registered dieatition
in the meantime this page had BASIC protien counts in grain products and others to give you an idea of the direction to go in.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

You're right, of course, but I try to restrict my role with these people. I don't want to be telling them what they should and shouldn't eat- I feel it's their responsibility to tell me what they want from me. I've been very up front by telling them that I'm not an RD and if they want me to follow a special diet, they have to provide it to me. I will suggest to her that she get something in writing for me to follow, but I suspect she's just been winging it.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, M.brown. I'm printing it out- I'm sure it will be very helpful.

BTW I checked out your web site and am so impressed! Your cakes are amazing!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I understand why the diet is so restricted, but in this world of high protien, low carb, it's a wild thought! fruits, veggies, sweets....... I noticed that there are low protien breads and some products to offer some variation.
I wish you the best in this endevor and hope your client finds relief.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

When her husband came in and asked if I could prepare her food for her, I thought it would be a piece cake as I have many macrobiotic, vegan, and vegetarian books. Then I started looking through them.... 

It goes without saying that many veggie books are trying to get you the most protein without using animal products. Most recipes came from Vegetarian Planet by Didi Emmons as her food is packed with flavor whereas the macro, vegan, and granola-type vegetarian books I have tend to lean more toward purity of the body and soul (if you know what I mean). VP's recipes are fun-Squash and Potato Enchiladas with Mole, Potato and Cheddar (no cheddar, in this case) Quesadillas with Apple-Chipotle Salsa, Rice Noodles with Shitake, Choy, and Chilis- it helps that she's an adventurous eater!

Poor woman told me that they eat out a lot and that she can tell you which restaurants in 6 states have a salad bar. I can't imagine!


----------

